# Today's Recipe and a Question: Belizean Fish Cere



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This recipe is from chef Jennie Staines of the Caliente restaurant on Ambergris Caye.

*Belize Fish Cere

*1-lb snapper fillet, diced into 1-inch cubes
4 green plantains or green bananas - thin slices
6-cups coconut milk
1/4-lb coco, 1/2-inch cubes
1/4-lb cassava, 1/2-inch cubes
1 small onion, chopped
1-clove garlic, minced
1-Tbs vegetable oil
salt and pepper to taste

In a 3 qt sauce pan add oil and sautee onion and plantains for about 3 minutes on low heat. Add coco, cassava and half of coconut milk, cook until veggies are tender. Add fish and the other half of the coconut milk, stir properly, season with salt and black pepper to taste. Cook for five more minutes or until fish is cooked. Serve with rice.

The question has to do with one of the ingredients, coco, listed as the fourth ingredient. As far as I can tell it refers to coconut. Does anyone know for sure?

Shel


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi Shel
Scroll half way down this page.. Its a BELIZE Magazine article.. Coco is mentioned and it looks like its a type of tuber.

http://66.84.30.225/edition01/english/e01_22plants.htm


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks - now I gotta see where I can get it around here, or what a good substitution might be.

Shel


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

SHEL;
I am providing you with this information that you asked for. I am helping you only because I enjoyed your recipe for "NY EGG CREAM recipe.

COCO in the carribean lingo has other names as well. It is in the tubular family like sweet potatoes. It has other names as well, ie, TARO & TANNIA.
Find a latin market & discuss it with them...otherwise substite cassava & plantains for the coco.
I hope this will help you.

~Z ~BESTUS.:bounce:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You're most kind ... thank you. The info will be quite helpful.


----------

